# Golden Retriever National Show 2012



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I thought I'd start a thread for everyone to talk about National, and later to post results as they become available. Would a mod. be able to make this a sticky for a few months?

Here's the main website for National, which is September 4-13 in St. Louis, MO, at the Purina Facility:

Home

I love the slogan this year, "In Our Past Lies Our Future". Gives me goosebumps!

This will be my first National, and I am so excited I can't stand it! 

Who else is going, or sending dogs?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I will not be going . Boo for making the national the first week of September! But 2013 is in October, I'll be there!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> I thought I'd start a thread for everyone to talk about National, and later to post results as they become available. Would a mod. be able to make this a sticky for a few months?
> 
> Here's the main website for National, which is September 4-13 in St. Louis, MO, at the Purina Facility:
> 
> ...


Enjoy your first time at nationals! I am sure you will have fun! I can't even imagine what it would be like! Make sure you take lots of pics!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I can't even imagine how awesome this will be! All those wonderful goldens in one place!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

This would be so much fun to go to. Do they change locations every year?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

One I hear back from my advisor and make arrangements to get my books and stuff beforehand....I should be going! =) I'll have to save up haha!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, they do. Last year was Atlanta, next year is Dallas. We are all planning to stay with our Dallas GRF'rs!



Phillyfisher said:


> This would be so much fun to go to. Do they change locations every year?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yay! We will finally get to meet!
Tell me about expensive...I told Tito he has to pay for it   .
My entry fees alone are going to be about $600 (and I'm only entering one dog!!).....then there's a handler for the breed ring, the hotel, food, gas, etc. ! ! !



MaddieMagoo said:


> One I hear back from my advisor and make arrangements to get my books and stuff beforehand....I should be going! =) I'll have to save up haha!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> Tell me about expensive...I told Tito he has to pay for it   .
> My entry fees alone are going to be about $600 (and I'm only entering one dog!!).....then there's a handler for the breed ring, the hotel, food, gas, etc. ! ! !


 
OUCH!! That would be why I am not going! What all will you be showing in?


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm planning to go next year. I was planning on going this year but we planned a vacation shortly after and I can't take that much time off work. I can also probably drive to the show next year


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Yay! We will finally get to meet!
> Tell me about expensive...I told Tito he has to pay for it   .
> My entry fees alone are going to be about $600 (and I'm only entering one dog!!).....then there's a handler for the breed ring, the hotel, food, gas, etc. ! ! !


I just hope my parents don't freak out! LOL! 
Ha ha, I'm sure Tito Man was thrilled to hear that!  Oh yikes! I am going to do Obedience for sure, and maybe a day of agility. Otherwise, I'll be helping Leeah Chew again! Who are you having handle Mr. Tito?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I didn't know the obedience entries were open yet. Are they?

@$600. Is that because of field entry fees.... I saw $75? OMG.  

I'm thinking about going... but need to talk with family to see if they mind driving down with me. 9 hours makes me feel drained going by myself. And I've never driven outside of Michigan. :uhoh:

And of course the hotel situation is kinda different too. Are they filling up fast down there or by now would I be looking for a hotel a good distance away? <- my dad's family is all over Missouri, but not sure I'd want to infringe. My mom described going down to the kitchen while visiting her inlaws. It was in the middle of the night and she wanted to get something to drink. She turned on the kitchen light and saw a black wave skittering under the fridge and stove.  I know there are roaches at hotels too, but. :yuck:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

My tentative plan is to enter him in :
(3) Agility classes at the GRCST club trial the day before National
(3) Agility classes at National
(3) Obedience classes
(3) Conformation events (class, sweepstakes, and CCA)
(3) Field events (WC/WCX/SH)

So far the only thing open to enter is the WC and the WCX. I was the first entry  .



Stretchdrive said:


> OUCH!! That would be why I am not going! What all will you be showing in?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Caryn, the handler thing is still up in the air. A big part of it for me is that I need someone who will do a full groom job on him on site. No decisions made yet . Tito is a very "natural dog" and doesn't need a lot of grooming, but I do want it done by someone who is an expert at it--as in, NOT ME!

Kate, I made my hotel reservations as soon as they opened them up for reservations as I've heard that it books up really fast. I reserved 2 full weeks, and just yesterday called and tweaked the dates to 9 nights. 

Yes, the field events are expensive. $55 for the WC, $65 for the WCX, and $75 for the SH (or something like that). 


Obedience entries are supposed to open on Monday, June 11th but the premium isn't up yet so I'm not sure. Agility premiums are up and the agility opens on June 11th.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

phillyfisher writes: 
"This would be so much fun to go to. Do they change locations every year?"

Yes, it is in a different region of the country each year. One club in the designated region agrees to be the hosting club. Typically that club spends 3 years of volunteer time to get ready to host it. It can be difficult sometimes to find a club to host because of the immense amount of volunteer time, planning and fundraising that goes into that commitment........so a huge thanks to the St. Louis club for doing it! 

My club, Dallas-FT. Worth Metro Golden Retriever Club is hosting it next year, it will be in Wichita Falls. We will have a booth at this year's National and are allowed to sell our merchandise for next year. I think most of you will enjoy the very special logo on our stuff and we will have one special item that I will post about later.......so come on by!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lush is going with Sam and Karen Mammano (lol, they are awesome, if anyone wants to share some expenses!), but I am on the fence if I can afford to miss that much work.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Allright...when is this gosh forsaken premium coming out!?! THIS IS KILLING ME! LOL!


----------



## roxanness (May 29, 2009)

My puppy's breeder will likely take him....I will likely be getting my hip replaced, but I'll be there in spirit!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We are trying very hard to put together a dock diving event (Purina has an indoor pool), stay tuned for updates


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> we are trying very hard to put together a dock diving event (purina has an indoor pool), stay tuned for updates


count me in!!! :d:d


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> We are trying very hard to put together a dock diving event (Purina has an indoor pool), stay tuned for updates


That would be awesome!!!! Not sure if I can afford it! But cannon will be there


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

IF we are able to put this together, the dock diving will probably be an informal fund raising event. We're waiting for the obedience and breed premiums to be available before we go any further with it.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I am planning on going. At this time with all 3 girls as long as Lucy is still fine. 
Would like to enter
Lucy - pref. agility, vet. obed, rally, wc
Oriana - open and utility, wc or wcx, hunt test and hopefully team obed with some littermates again
Brooke - open, wc, hunt test and CCA

Plans are to Stay at a Motel 6 about 35 minutes from the show site and the field events both.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

YAY Hank!!! I'm excited that you are going. Tito is THRILLED that Oriana will be there


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

So far I have TWO...count 'em..TWO professors have no problem with me going! YAY!

Since our van is a little old and my parents don't want to travel like 9 hours and then break down, we are considering renting a car or minivan, LOL! Wait no, DOGvan ha ha!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I sure wish they'd get the obedience and breed premiums online


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Me too, Barb! I know it takes FOREVER to get those premiums complete, but this waiting game is making me very impatient!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I think I have changed my mind as far as what to do with Miss Maddie. Besides Open A, I think I will enter her in Veterans Obedience, as well. She fits the criteria and going into the ring two times with her at an event like this, is worth it!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I was supposed to go for the field portion this year but now I cannot--got a new position at work and I cannot leave a week into the new school year when I should be doing library orientation for the 9-ers! Will have to see how realistic TX will be for me--that is a LONG trip! Maybe if it backed onto Cdn Thanksgiving.....  Sandlapper in 2014 when it is back East is looking more realistic for my horde.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

darn, Shelly, I was hoping to see your horde run in field!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Can not wait to see all the pictures!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The premium is finally online!!!!

http://foytrentdogshows.com/forms/PL_Goldens_2012_web.pdf


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I will post here again. I did not see this thread before starting my own.

I entered Layla in: 5 days of agility, Parade of Titleholders, and CCA.

I also bought GRF Gala tickets! Did anyone else buy Gala tickets yet?

Also, does anyone care to post where they have made hotel reservations. I will check where I made mine and then post again.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm staying at the Comfort Inn near 6 flags for Sunday-Saturday, then moving to the Holiday Inn Express for the following Saturday-Monday, because it's 45 minutes closer to the field events!
Tito is entered in Agility Excellent B preferred (both standard and jumpers), as well as Time2Beat, on both Monday and Tuesday. In obedience he's entered in Graduate Novice, Graduate Open, and Versatility (I know, that's pretty pathetic since he already has his UDX, but I didn't want to deal with the HUGE class sizes in Open B and Utility B!). In conformation, he'll be strutting his stuff with Fisher in the Hunting Retriever Class and he's also in the Gun Dog Sweepstakes. Entered him in the CCA despite his already having his CCA, because of the triathlon. Finally, he's entered in the WC, the WCX, and the SH in field. Oh, and the parade of titleholders, way cool ribbons!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

*Showing in the Hunting Retriever Class*

I know it's a bit early to start bragging but....

Ok, not that I don't like to win. I do. But I don't need Tito to win or even place in the hunting retriever class at National. 

I am so incredibly tickled and honored that he is even considered worthy of going in the ring with those other dogs, some of whom I consider "legends" in their own right in the breed. Fisher, Stony, Levi, just to name a couple. Great dogs.

It will be the highlight of national for me, to show Tito as a true hunting retriever.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Looks like I'll be staying at the Quality Inn near Six Flags. It is just 5 miles from Purina. I am really interested in the Field Education Seminar. I would really like to get at least a WC on Layla and Jade someday.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The field seminar is FREE FREE FREE, on Thursday afternoon from 2-4. We'll be there to review the rules of the WCX. I'd hate for him to fail due to a silly mistake on my part!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

That's what I hear! I'm spending enough money at the National, so I will definitely be taking advantage of anything free!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

petting Tito will also be free


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> petting Tito will also be free


That's it! I'm flying up just to pet Tito! :smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'll buy lunch when you come!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> petting Tito will also be free


Durn. Now I regret deciding not to go.... 

I think (tentatively) I'll be a little busy here at home in fall... *fingerscrossed*


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> petting Tito will also be free


Jade says he has free puppy kisses to give out as well :smooch:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

there is nothing quite like puppy kisses!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi all,

Does anyone know of anyone from Colorado going to the National? It turns out
that my boyfriend is leaving for Germany earlier than expected so he cannot
travel with me to the National. I really cannot drive from Denver to Gray
Summit by myself. I have entered the 5 days of agility, CCA, and Parade of
Titleholders. I will be traveling with my two Goldens, Layla and Jade. I plan
to be at the National until the end of the week, but I need to make it back by
Saturday or Sunday because my classes start on Monday. I already have hotel
reservations for August 30 through September 7. Does anyone from the area need a travel buddy/someone to stay with at a hotel?

Thanks,
Emily, Layla, and Jade


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Emily, are you on the Work Gold list? You might try posting there.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Barb, I am on the WorkGold list, but I am not sure how to post


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

goldengirls550 said:


> Barb, I am on the WorkGold list, but I am not sure how to post


Emily
Just send your email to

[email protected]


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks, Hank. I sent a message to the list. Hopefully I sent it correctly!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Just wondering....and this got me thinking. Would us Forum members like to meet one day at the National? And perhaps meet each other and begin to put a face to the screen name? Maybe we could all go to lunch at the show site with our pups. I know we will all be busy, but I'd love for some free pets from Mr. Tito, Miss Layla, and the puppy fix from Jade. Let me know what you guys think!  

PS...Barb, is there any word on the dock diving fundraiser?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Caryn, I would love to have a get together!
No word yet on the dock diving.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

MaddieMagoo said:


> Just wondering....and this got me thinking. Would us Forum members like to meet one day at the National? And perhaps meet each other and begin to put a face to the screen name? Maybe we could all go to lunch at the show site with our pups. I know we will all be busy, but I'd love for some free pets from Mr. Tito, Miss Layla, and the puppy fix from Jade. Let me know what you guys think!
> 
> PS...Barb, is there any word on the dock diving fundraiser?


That would be an excellent idea, Caryn!! I am totally down for this Let's all pick a date for lunch or dinner when we are all free to meet up.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi guys, please be sure to stop by my vendor booth and say HI!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ok, I'm thinking we should meet at Anney's vendor booth and then decide where to go from there!!!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes! Sounds like a good plan to me. Tuesday is pretty much insanely crazy for me with agility, CCA, and Parade but any other day looks fine.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Did anyone enter Capitol Canine Training Club trial (the 3 days before the National)?? The results of the draw are out! Layla got all of her entries except for just one T2B on Sunday. I'll take that!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

no, we entered on Monday and Tuesday. I figured since he's got events every day until the following Monday, that was enough!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

That is completely understandable! Layla and I have never competed 5 days in a row before. This should be intereting. I am interested to see how she does on the surface. I am planning to enter an agility trial the weekend before Capitol Canine in Denver that is on artificial turf. It should give me an idea of how she will run at Purina.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

WOW. I'm such a good person, I plan something and then I don't respond. Good job, Caryn. LOL! Anyways, Tuesday is a busy day for me as well...Wednesday or Thursday would work for me...and I'll be leaving sometime on Friday, most likely in the early afternoon.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I have now ADDED agility to our list on Tuesday. I was going to do the breeders education seminar, but Emily (goldengirls550) helped me change my mind.  We'll just be doing Novice, unless for some reason we move up!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I'M COMING!!!!! 

I have my entries out. Teddi is just doing novice obedience. I thought about beginner novice but I think one time around the ring is all I will get out of her. If I KNEW it was different days, maybe but a chance I am not willing to take. 

Gabby will be BUSY! I too entered the trial before but Sunday only. Gabby is on the wait list. She is not far down it so hopefully she will get in. Then she has agility on Monday and Tuesday. Novice obedience, advanced rally, CCA, and WCX. I think Saturday is the only day I don't have something going. I have to be back at work on Tuesday so I will not be doing JH. I hope she finishes her title next weekend anyway. 

I haven't had time to read through this thread... We are getting together??? I can't wait to meet EVERYONE!!!! 

We turn around and return to Purina Farms in Oct for Labrador National.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I hope I get to meet you!! I am almost certain Miss Layla will topple over in exhaustion by the end of the week with everything I have entered her in, but we both plan to have so much fun.

We should definitely get to working on the details of a GRF meetup! This needs to happen!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Will everyone that is going be there on Wednesday?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congrats*

Congrats to all of GRF that is going!!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I have decided we will not be going to this year's National. Although disappointed, I an sure I am making the right decision. Although Lucy has been incredibly happy, bouncy and still puppy like I know there is something going on with her liver for almost 2 years. I do not believe it would be in her best interest, although I am sure SHE would not agree, to take her on the road for 2 weeks. I fear the stress might cause problems for her and I would NEVER forgive myself. So we will all stay home, Oriana and Brooke will do some other more local shows that we were passing on to save up funds for the National and we will all be happy. 
Hate that we will not get to meet some of those awesome dogs (oh, and their peeps) from the Midwest but I must keep my priorities straight.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh Hank, to say I'm disappointed would be an understatement, I was really looking forward to meeting you and the girls. But with what I went through with Toby, I so totally understand. You have to do what's best for Lucy, you would never forgive yourself otherwise, and I would feel the same way.


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

And after you stop by Anney's booth, come on by to the Dallas Ft. Worth Metro Golden Retriever Club booth. As hosts of next year's National, we'll have our merchandise for sale. For those of you who are big planners, we will even have a member of the Wichita Falls Chamber of Commerce there to answer any of your questions about the city etc.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

So sorry, Hank, that you cannot make it. But, I know you will feel good knowing that you are not putting Lucy through any unnecessary stress, especially if she is having health problems. Have fun at local trials with your girls!

Does anyone know if you can get your money back for Gala tickets? I am not sure if I can make the event now.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

EEEK! So beyond excited to meet all of you!  Does anyone know if Michelle with Titan will be going? I'd love to meet him and of course the other dogs! =)


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

*goldengirls550*: contact Judy Word with the Golden Retriever Foundation: [email protected]. They only sell 450 tickets and there are usually more people than that want to go. If she can't help, there are usually people on the Work_Gold list who are looking for tickets the closer we get to the date of the National. It's a really fun event, hope it turns out that you can go.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Will anyone on here be attending the Gala? I will!  Hope to see some of you there, dressed in your Hawaiian!


----------



## colusmc (Jul 20, 2012)

This is going to be a fantastic event for sure! Can't wait and hope my days off don't change!!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

32 days until the National, guys! Or at least that's my countdown until I leave home.  Are we still going to all meet up as a group? We can all go visit Anney at her booth and meet up there.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Now that dock diving is official (Wednesday, from 1:30-5:30), I think we need to meet up at the dock!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> Now that dock diving is official (Wednesday, from 1:30-5:30), I think we need to meet up at the dock!


Sounds like a plan! You can all laugh at Miss Maddie who might be a chicken to jump in. She's never been swimming, I hope she knows how to! LOL! :doh:


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm so jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I really wish I was going. You guys are going to have so much fun!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I'm so jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I really wish I was going. You guys are going to have so much fun!


I know I am sooooo jealous!!! :-( Maybe I can just fly in for tuesday and wed and fly back Thursday!! 

I so want to show Cannon in sweeps and of course do dock diving!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

kfayard said:


> I know I am sooooo jealous!!! :-( Maybe I can just fly in for tuesday and wed and fly back Thursday!!
> 
> I so want to show Cannon in sweeps and of course do dock diving!!!


Let's plan to meet in Texas next year!!!!!  I am definitely going to that one!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

We are going. Taking 3, maybe 4.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Let's plan to meet in Texas next year!!!!!  I am definitely going to that one!


Me too!!!! Definitely meet up!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Just a head's up for those showing in obedience/rally. :wavey:
It appears unless you have metal/stackable crates, unentered dogs will not be allowed at the obedience venue - unless you leave them in your car or purchase a grooming space for $75 (only outdoor spots are left. So if you are planning on bringing an unentered dog you may want to consider entering it also in an event on that day and then just do not show it. Cheaper than the grooming space. 
Not sure what the story is with agility.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> Let's plan to meet in Texas next year!!!!!  I am definitely going to that one!


I'll be there too!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

*Entries are closed!*

And I can't wait to see the judging program. Holy cow, the field entries are AMAZING!
Field trial--
60 open all age
66 amateur all age
75 qualifying
27 derby
17 puppy
Hunt tests---
98 master hunter
51 senior hunter
65 junior hunter
WC/WCX---
82 working certificate
77 working certificate excellent

simply awesome!


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

re: Field Entries

Kudos to the St. Louis club for hosting this. It will take a very large number of volunteers, judges, marshalls, bird boys etc to put this on for so many people.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Spread the word to everyone you know who is attending the National!

The dock diving will be a fund raising event from 1:30-5:30 on Wednesday. Be sure to come give it a try! ALL proceeds will benefit the Golden Retriever Foundation's Zeke's Fund for cancer research. It's a great cause, and lots of fun!!


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Barb,

Can you tell me a little bit more about the dock diving? Do you get two tries? Is there an order that you go in? Just trying to figure out what time in the afternoon to come.

Thanks!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, Ann, you get 2 tries which will be consider 1 jump. It will be a just drop in when you can event....so come by whenever you have a free moment!! We'd love to see you there!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

OMG - I love the banner!!!!!! 



hotel4dogs said:


> Spread the word to everyone you know who is attending the National!
> 
> The dock diving will be a fund raising event from 1:30-5:30 on Wednesday. Be sure to come give it a try! ALL proceeds will benefit the Golden Retriever Foundation's Zeke's Fund for cancer research. It's a great cause, and lots of fun!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks Sharon, the photo doesn't really do it justice. It came out really great!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

REMINDER!!!!!
We sure hope everyone will come by the dock at Purina on Wednesday, September 5th between 1:30 and 5:30 to give dock diving a try. It's a lot of fun, and all proceeds will benefit Zeke's Fund for cancer research. Just stop by whenever you have a few minutes, to give it a try, to watch, to make a donation, or to do all of the above!
Just a reminder, *you need to bring a toy that floats*, so be sure to pack one in your "national bags" so you'll have it there!
For those of you who are active in local clubs, please pass the information along to your clubs. Here is the information, which you can cut and paste to email to your club members:

*Jump For a Cure*
*Come give dock diving a try! *
Wednesday, September 5th from 1:30 to 5:30 p.m. at the Purina dock diving pool
Suggested Minimum Donation $4 for 2 jumps (you can give more if you like)
All proceeds will benefit the Golden Retriever Foundation's Zeke Fund*​ 
*What is Dock Diving?
*It's simple! A dog and handler team work together to get the dog to jump the greatest distance. The handler throws a floating object into a pool and the dog runs down a 40' dock that stands 24" above the water and jumps out as far as he can. 
Dock diving is quite different from other dog sports. Agility, obedience, hunt tests, etc., are all about control, whereas dock diving is simply about having fun! Your dog doesn't know if he jumped 6 inches, 6 feet, or 26 feet, he just knows he had a blast doing it. 

*Dock Diving Rules:*
1. Have FUN with your dog!
2. All participating dogs must be at least 6 months old.
3. Bring a toy that floats. Please no sticks, nothing edible, and nothing that was ever alive.
4. No pushing or shoving dogs off the end of the dock. Ever.
5. Dogs must be on leash at all times when it is not their turn on the dock. You must be in control of your dog at all times. Flexi-leashes are not allowed.
6. Dogs do not need to wear a collar while on the dock. If you do choose to leave a collar on your dog, only flat buckle type collars are allowed. Nothing can be hanging or dangling from the collar. 
7. Only one dog on the dock at a time. 
8 You are allowed 3 minutes on the dock in which to coax your dog to go in, or until your dog jumps off, whichever comes first.
9. No females in season. No exceptions.
10. Have FUN with your dog!

**Golden Retriever Foundation Leads Fight Against Canine Cancer
*_“Cancer is rapidly overtaking our beloved breed,” says Dr. Mike Lappin, veterinarian and former Golden Retriever Foundation (GRF) vice president. In fact, the statistics from the most recent health survey for Golden Retrievers suggest that 1 in 5 Goldens will be affected by hemangiosarcoma, and 1 in 8 will be stricken with lymphoma. In fact, it is estimated that up to 66% of male and 57% of female Goldens will succumb to cancer. That is why the GRF, in cooperation with the AKC Canine Health Foundation (CHF) and the Morris Animal Foundation (MAF), has built a solid history of support for research studies addressing these and other critical health issues that impact Golden Retrievers.
_


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

So excited, Barb!! We will definitely be there! Granted Obedience doesn't take all day! LOL! We might need a cheering crowd for Maddie, as she might be chicken and not jump in...she needs lots of encouragement.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We will ALL cheer for Maddie!! Hopefully we will have a lot of spectators, even if they choose not to participate.

BTW, the obedience and breed counts are up on Foy Trent's website. BIG ENTRIES!!!

http://foytrentdogshows.com/forms/Counts_Goldens_2012.pdf


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I hope it's a great turnout, too! Looks like a lot of people on Facebook were really interested. 

I never expected 28 dogs in Open A! Let's hope I'm at least 2nd or 3rd, so I don't have to wait all day!

PS...Of course I'll be cheering for Tito in anything he does! :wave:


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

MaddieMagoo said:


> I hope it's a great turnout, too! Looks like a lot of people on Facebook were really interested.
> 
> I never expected 28 dogs in Open A! Let's hope I'm at least 2nd or 3rd, so I don't have to wait all day!
> 
> PS...Of course I'll be cheering for Tito in anything he does! :wave:


Shame on you Caryn!!! 
Of course you WANT to wait ALL day - you want to Q and have to get your ribbons a the end silly girl!! :doh:


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

AmbikaGR said:


> Shame on you Caryn!!!
> Of course you WANT to wait ALL day - you want to Q and have to get your ribbons a the end silly girl!! :doh:


OOPS! :doh:
Did I forget to mention I'd like a Q, and a new title at Nationals...or was that too much to ask for?!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

I am so excited to hear that there is dock diving at the National. Neither Layla nor Jade has ever jumped from a dock, so I'm not guaranteeing anything, but it will surely be fun to try. Is there a minimum age to do dock diving?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

for their safety, they need to be 6 months old.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok, well I will just jump Layla then. Jade will be very close, but not yet 6 months old.

I am pretty bummed that Layla's CCA entry did not get drawn. I sent it in super early as well. CCA events are just so hard to find in my area


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have no idea how old Jade is *wink*


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Barb, he has been a small 6-month-old puppy since his first agility trial!


----------



## rallydox (Apr 14, 2010)

If there is anyone from Iowa (near Waterloo) heading to the National - I need transport help to get a dog from Waterloo to me at the National. His momma back home misses him so we're trying to get him back to Colorado (he just finished). Email me at [email protected] if you can help us. Thanks!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, finally have cannon situated after his orginally handler backed out of going AFTER we signed up!!!! So, if someone watches the 12 to 18 month old class, please let me know how he does...please!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

kfayard said:


> Well, finally have cannon situated after his orginally handler backed out of going AFTER we signed up!!!! So, if someone watches the 12 to 18 month old class, please let me know how he does...please!


If the Purina Ctr has wi-fi and you have an iPhone, maybe we can face time ringside so u can watch him live???? 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I so want to go. It's not going to happen this year. I am trying to twist my mom's arm for next year. I can justify a drive to Texas. I have family there.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

kfayard said:


> Well, finally have cannon situated after his orginally handler backed out of going AFTER we signed up!!!! So, if someone watches the 12 to 18 month old class, please let me know how he does...please!


Oh good! I'm so glad you're sending him! I can't believe Cannon is going and not YOU though! Next year!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey Kelli (and anyone else with entries in the breed ring) after we get the judging programs, please post your class and armband number (like 12-18 month dogs, armband 123) so we can figure out who is who!!!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Great idea barb!! David harper will be on him. I am so upset I will not get to go!! But, tx next year is a for sure!!!


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

LJack said:


> I so want to go. It's not going to happen this year. I am trying to twist my mom's arm for next year. I can justify a drive to Texas. I have family there.


Laura that would be so fun if you guys went!!!!!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Judging programs and running orders are up for Capitol Canine (agility Friday-Sunday), Golden Retriever Club of St Louis (agility on Monday), and GRCA (agility on Tuesday). The judging program for conformation, jrs, obedience, and rally is also up.


----------



## oro perro (Aug 20, 2012)

My first post here...and I'll say that going to such a show, must be like dying and going to heaven.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

oro perro said:


> My first post here...and I'll say that going to such a show, must be like dying and going to heaven.


Welcome to the forum! You are pretty accurate in your comparison! If you ever have the opportunity to go to a National, take it!!!


----------



## Jleway (Mar 15, 2010)

*Golden Retriever Disney World*

Oh my gosh!!! To get to go to Nationals would be like getting to go to Golden Retriever Disney World!!!! What a dream! I live in Indiana... maybe if I can get some dough together I could get to enjoy a day or two of the festivities. I just caught a glimpse of the page about the Parade of Rescues that is going to take place. I wish that I could take Koda, but I am afraid to sign up if I don't know for sure if I can go. There will only be 50 applicants that will be allowed to be in it and will be chosen by a selection committee. I wouldn't want to take some else's spot, if Koda was chosen, and then have to leave that spot open because I couldn't go. Man oh man...., oh my! I wish this was going to be televised!!! It's like the Olympics for Goldens!!!!


----------



## oro perro (Aug 20, 2012)

Goldens and Colt fans make for a great combo...


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

Yes, it will be in Dallas/Ft. Worth, TX in 2013 and in Asheville, NC in 2014. Last year it was hosted by my club in Atlanta, GA. Always a blast to go to!


----------



## oro perro (Aug 20, 2012)

Goldens and Braves fans also make for a great combo...


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Depending upon how my schedule looks, I will try to take as many pictures as I can! I'll try and get some of Cannon for you! Do you have a Facebook, kfayard? I'll be posting them there. Not sure how fast it'll be, LOL! I'll put pics up of the Gala and my naughty dog in Obedience and videos of agility, too! If any of you have dogs entered and would like a few pictures...let me know! I'd be happy to get a few (hopefully good ones)! I don't have a fancy camera, but will push my way in ringside!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

MaddieMagoo said:


> Depending upon how my schedule looks, I will try to take as many pictures as I can! I'll try and get some of Cannon for you! Do you have a Facebook, kfayard? I'll be posting them there. Not sure how fast it'll be, LOL! I'll put pics up of the Gala and my naughty dog in Obedience and videos of agility, too! If any of you have dogs entered and would like a few pictures...let me know! I'd be happy to get a few (hopefully good ones)! I don't have a fancy camera, but will push my way in ringside!


That would be fabulous!! I am kelli fayard mullen on facebook!! Thank you!


----------



## Jleway (Mar 15, 2010)

oro perro said:


> Goldens and Colt fans make for a great combo...


Goldens and Colts fans... Lol!!!! Does that I mean I should get another Golden and call him Lucky? Lol!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

For those of you who requested some pictures...I will most definitely try my best to take some of your pups!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

For anyone who wants to watch:

ShowDogVideoPros will be filming the 2012 GRCA National
in Hi Definition video. They will also be streaming the
entire video recorded each day on the Internet.

Streaming Video: http://www.showdogvideopros.com/GoldenRetriever.html


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

We got into town last night. I am running Layla at the 3-day all-breed agility trial hosted by Capitol Canine Training Club this weekend before the National begins. Today we got our 2nd QQ!! And 3rd MX leg. I am so proud of her!

We are crated on the North side of the event center building for agility, so come visit us if you are out here!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

YAY!! Great job!!

Tito has something wrong with one of his eyes. It's goopy and he's squinting it. This is NOT good timing. I'm putting some eye drops in, keeping fingers crossed that it's better by morning....


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks!

Oh no, Barb!! I wonder what happened to the poor guy? What day did you plan to leave? I hope he makes a full recovery by then!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We are leaving tomorrow. I am putting eye drops in, and hoping for the best. I suspect he scratched it or got junk in it in field training on Thursday.
<sigh>


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, no!! Can the vet squeeze him in today to check it out?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay!! Congratulations.



goldengirls550 said:


> We got into town last night. I am running Layla at the 3-day all-breed agility trial hosted by Capitol Canine Training Club this weekend before the National begins. Today we got our 2nd QQ!! And 3rd MX leg. I am so proud of her!
> 
> We are crated on the North side of the event center building for agility, so come visit us if you are out here!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Good Luck to everyone showing at nationals!! Someday I will be there, it may be 10-15 years from now, but someday I will go!

Is there anyone that will be able to give us updates on how everyone does?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Naturally my vet is not in the office today. Because that's how things seem to go for me.
He's not squinting as much this morning, although it's still gunky. Everyone keep fingers crossed that the drops do their magic before Monday when he goes in the agility ring!




Sunrise said:


> Oh, no!! Can the vet squeeze him in today to check it out?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Susan, I will have my laptop and will *try* to get results up. I probably will not bring it to the show site, though, I will probably try to post from the hotel.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Good luck to everybody! Have a great time!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Good luck to everyone! I am in costa rica right now and I will post Cannon number for thursday when I get back in!!! Be safe traveling everyone!1


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Report from National, day -1. I say -1 because I'm not there yet.
But Maxs Mom has reported in, she has already arrived. She says the venue is fantastic, with lots of nice places to walk the dogs, and great air conditioning! Also she says crating space is very tight.
We're heading out tomorrow, expect to arrive about dinner time.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I don't show, but will be out to watch. If anyone wants extra pictures taken I can do it . You would have to let me know the time and place


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That's great Mary!! If you're there on Wednesday, stop by the pool between 1:30-5:30 and introduce yourself and watch the dock diving.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Dang.... Wed.... I wont be there have to work.....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We are here!
Crates are set up, ready for agility tomorrow. The venue is wonderful, but the pool is a good hike from the rest of the stuff . 
Can't wait until tomorrow!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Leaving tomorrow morning. Eeeee! So excited! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

We had a great weekend of agility at Purina Farms this weekend. Layla got 2 QQ's, 2 MX legs, and 2 T2B Q's!! So proud of her. I can't wait for just Goldens in agility the next 2 days.

Barb, where are you crated? I don't think I saw you coming to set up.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

We're here! Will be setting up the booth in the morning. Anyone seen a Starbucks???????


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats Emily, you guys have had an AWESOME weekend!
Ann and I are crated by the first side door. I didn't get there until about 4:00 yesterday afternoon, so you might have been gone.
Tito's crate has a red cover over it. We'll see you guys today!


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

:nchuck:Good Luck everyone...can't wait to hear results.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> Congrats Emily, you guys have had an AWESOME weekend!
> Ann and I are crated by the first side door. I didn't get there until about 4:00 yesterday afternoon, so you might have been gone.
> Tito's crate has a red cover over it. We'll see you guys today!


I am crated by the first side door as well!! We are all in the front row next to the side of the jumpers/T2B ring. I'll see you today, Barb.

Can't wait for all of the vendors!! Will there be many set up today? I want to spend my money wisely


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

report from agility today!
Today's trial was GRC of St. Louis, not the national. But all goldens, and lots of wonderful dogs. There are some FAST FAST FAST goldens out there, yowsa!!! I had a blast watching them run.
I'll let Emily and Ann post their results, if they choose to. Ann took some videos, we will get them online at some point but I'm not sure when??
The monster boy had a great day. He Q'd in time2beat, which is a fun class. He had never run it before, but I like it!
In standard, he NQ'd by dropping a bar, but had a terrific run, coming in 20 seconds under course time. I was really pleased with his speed and attitude, he was having a blast out there.
In jumpers, he NQ'd by dropping the LAST bar, which unfortunately was set to 24 inches and not 20 inches (he runs 20 inch preferred) and apparently he wasn't expecting to jump 4 inches higher after just jumping about 20 jumps set at 20 inches. But no matter, he had another great run, I was very proud of him, and he ran at 10 seconds under course time.
So a great, fun day although 2 NQ's and only 1 Q. 
A lot of people drifting in today to set up grooming spaces, and the National begins tomorrow!
We got to meet Emily, Layla (who is just smokin' this show!) and the puppy, who is cute as a button. Didn't make it to Anney's booth, as the Monster Boy had to be dragged back to the hotel for an enforced nap time or he will be a slug tomorrow!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Sounds like soooo much fun!! Cannon is number 131 in the 12 to 18 month old class. Wish I was there!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

busy day for us today....CCA, 3 agility events, and the parade of titleholders. I MUST find some time to shop, too!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Have fun!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sounds like you guys are having a lot of fun and activity! Good luck today Tito (and Barb)!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Good luck to all today!!!


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Layla and I had another pretty good day yesterday. In T2B, we had a moment of disconnect because I was putting in crosses too late. Lay off-coursed a jump (MY fault!!). In standard, she had a beautiful run, but dropped a bar. Layla never drops bars. I watched to video to try to figure out what I did wrong, but I could see nothing. Oh well, she nailed her contacts, which is what I worry about in standard. We Q'd in JWW (I NEEDED that after my morning).

I'm hoping I can connect better with her today. I just need to make myself extremely aware of her, the course, and myself. The good news is that Layla is running better than she ever has. For the first time in 3 years, I am completely comfortable running my girl, and I am hardly getting worked up at all before our standard runs. HUGE improvement.

Today is our last day of agility and it is hosted by GRCA, so I hope we do well. We also have the Welcome Dinner and Miss Layla is in the Parade of Titleholders tonight. Watching friends, shopping, and doing health testing the rest of the week. We are having a BLAST!! Jade is beyond excited to see so many of "his kind". The look on his face when we walked in yesterday was hilarious. It had been an all-breed agility trial this past weekend.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

A lot of the conformation dogs are arriving now, and the place is just swarming with gorgeous dogs! And what fantastic dogs running agility, these goldens can WORK! 
We're having a blast.
Did the CCA this morning (passed), he NQ'd in standard agility (my fault), but Q'd in both jumpers and time2beat. I was quite proud of him today. 
Tonight is the parade of titleholders, which will be very special. 
STILL didn't make it to the vendors, just didn't have time. Tomorrow for sure...


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Barb - do people normally do the CCA multiple times?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> @Barb - do people normally do the CCA multiple times?


My assumption for anyone repeating a CCA at a national or regional would be they are hoping to earn a triathlon award


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

and you would be 100% correct!




Loisiana said:


> My assumption for anyone repeating a CCA at a national or regional would be they are hoping to earn a triathlon award


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

My trainer did the triathlon with her 1 1/2 year old boy last year, she had a lot of fun. He did CCA, WCX, and Versatility obedience. 

Any other forum members trying for one?


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Congratulations everyone, thus far!!  I have to brag for our first day of the National. We had two really good runs in both Jumpers and Standard. One refusal in JWW, but she still was FAST! Holy cow can she run! That lead us to a second place in Preferred! We also had a really long wait for Standard, but she held up great. We had another fast run and we had one minor little glitch, because of me and I had misjudged that I'd get to the spot on time and didn't..but since it was to the weave poles, we didn't get a refusal. That led us to a first place! I'm so so proud of her, she is just on fire. Showing in Open A obedience tomorrow, we shall see what kind of a ride she'll take me on this time! Good luck to all...and Barb, we NEED to meet up!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Caryn, where have you been? Emily has been around, and we met Anney last night. I have to say--Anney is MUCH cuter in real life than any photos we've seen! 
Fisher is wonderful, and I adore him.
Maxs Mom is also going for a triathlon. So far we each have met 2 of the requirements, only field remains.
Today starts obedience, also puppy and veteran's sweepstakes. And the biggest event---dock diving! Unfortunately, they have high heat advisories for this afternoon. But we'll get by. Already have received donations for Zeke's fund, although the event hasn't even started, so that's very cool.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

8-10 Veteran Bitches Sweepstakes

1 Ch Sandpiper's Blondes Have More Fun
2 Ch Toasty's Treasure Island
3 Ch Rush Hill's Here We Go Again
4 Ch Rocklane Pay the Piper

Made the Cut: 
Ch Goldstorm Lead'N The Relay JH WC
Ch Honeybear's This One's 4 You
Ch Sweetbreeze's Lucky Penny
Ch Gi-Ki's A Caddy Me Award


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Congrats so far to everyone! It sounds like everyone is having so much fun!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks like we got a forum doggy with a first from novice A


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds like we have a great forum representation at the National! Congratulations to all so far and good luck for all to come! I can't wait to see the pictures and video that I'm sure are being taken for those of us unable to attend! Most of all have a continued GREAT time!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

a good day today!!! We have a forum member who not only got first in Novice A, but was also the highest scoring dog in any A class! AND her first time in the ring.
More later, time to eat!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ok, back. just wolfed down a quick Subway sandwich.
Dock diving was a HUGE success. We had a great turnout, the dogs had a wonderful time, and we made a lot of money for Zeke's fund. 
a few results..
Best puppy in sweeps:

Best in Puppy Sweeps
160 FRIDAY'S BETTER THAN EX SR69786801.9/7/2011 Breeder: Deborah A Hubbard. Sire: CH. Sunbeam's Private Party Dam: CH. Friday's X In The City. Owner: Deborah A Hubbard. 

Best Opposite in Puppy Sweeps
201 SANDPIPER'S LET FREEDOM RING SR69305401.7/4/2011 Breeder: Patty Pace. Sire: GCH Rush Hill Run'n Amuck At Abelard OA OAJ Dam: CH Avalor Sandpiper Tickled Pink. Owner: Toyomi Tsumura.

Best in Veteran Sweeps - 630 -CH SANDPIPER'S BLONDES HAVE MORE FUN SR21746702.9/2/2004 Breeder: Patty Pace. Sire: CH Deja Vu's Air Phare Miles Dam: CH Sandpiper's Egghibitionist. Owner: Natalee Helman & Patty Pace. 

Best Opposite in Veteran Sweeps - 457 - CH WINGATE'S IT'S ALL ABOUT ME SR20204207.6/4/2004 Breeder: Barbara J Madrigrano. Sire: CH Wingate's Crown Prince Dam: CH Wingate's Hot Lips. Owner: Nicole Madrigrano.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the reports! Hope you got to your shopping!


----------



## DScritchy (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't post on the forums often (though I do lurk occasionally), but had to post! I was at the event today, member of the home club and was busy running trophies to the rings. Saw lots of great dogs. Just had to pop in to say congrats to everyone who competed! So much fun.

I'm soooo tired though, lol, running back and forth from the trophy table to the obedience rings all morning and afternoon was more action than than I've seen in a good bit. And THEN I had to come home and take my little nutter to his last puppy class. The teacher just so happened to be one of the Utility judges, so at least we were both in the same boat!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> a good day today!!! We have a forum member who not only got first in Novice A, but was also the highest scoring dog in any A class! AND her first time in the ring.
> More later, time to eat!


Hmmm, does someone have something to talk about?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> ok, back. just wolfed down a quick Subway sandwich.
> Dock diving was a HUGE success. We had a great turnout, the dogs had a wonderful time, and we made a lot of money for Zeke's fund.
> a few results..
> Best puppy in sweeps:
> ...



I have heard that the biss was sandpipers rock star, not fridays better than ex.

Barb, cannot wait to hear all about it!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Kelly, that's what was on the email I got with the results, but I don't know if it was official or not. Maybe they will send a correction email today (wouldn't be the first time!)

No, we didn't get to the vendors yet. Hard to believe I've been here since Sunday afternoon and haven't made it out there!! Just been way, way too busy. Today I know I won't make it either, he has 3 obedience classes, his CERF, getting his eyes ultrasounded, and then the field education seminar from 2:0-4:00. Somewhere in there he needs to get groomed for the breed ring tomorrow. 
Ah well....maybe tomorrow....


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Kelli is correct, Sandpipers Rock Star was Best Puppy in Sweeps! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Cannon made the first cut to 14 out of 40 dogs entered!  I know it is not a placement....but we are excited! I heard he was a little naughty before the 2nd cut, but he is a puppy and soooo immature!! 


Congrats to all!! Good luck to all!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I hear the weather made it an adventurous day!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Kelli, that's great!! I looked and looked and looked for Cannon. I must have been watching the second half of the class or a later cut. I had my camera and Facebook waiting to send you an update! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Candi Pearce was keeping me updated. I am trying to watch the live streaming video... But it is saying offline!!! No clue! Argghh


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yes, I got an email correcting the results! Thanks!



kfayard said:


> I have heard that the biss was sandpipers rock star, not fridays better than ex.
> 
> Barb, cannot wait to hear all about it!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, that would be an understatement. If you've never been in a room about the size of my kitchen with about 300 other people and their dogs, for 1/2 hour, waiting out a tornado warning, well, you've missed quite a lot of excitement!




Loisiana said:


> I hear the weather made it an adventurous day!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

a few more unofficial results:

Open Bitch
1st - 564 - PEBWIN HOCUS POCUS
SR62907003.5/31/2010 Breeder: Berna Welch. Sire: Ch. Monogram's Bada Bing 
Dam: Ch. Verdoro Pebwin CST. Owner: Art Cazares / Berna Welch. 

2nd - 474 - AMICA BERRY MERRY VIXEN
SR66091502.12/22/2010 Breeder: Mia Nieman. Sire: GCH Rush Hill Run'n 
Amuck At Abelard OA OAJ AXP AJP NFP Dam: GCH Amica's Journey Nothing 
Comes Close . Owner: Mia Nieman. 

3rd - 476 - DENALI'S HAPPY JUST TO DANCE
SR48756704.2/19/2008 Breeder: laurie burks long & Ronna Combs & Terry 
Combs. Sire: CH Gldn Glows Sunny Serenade Dam: Camoflage's Denali 
Wilderness RN. Owner: Colleen Maddox & Katie Crockett.

4th - 578 - SWEETLEA'S ALL THINGS WORK TOGETHER FOR GOOD
SR59433803.10/30/2009 Breeder: Susan Lee. Sire: GCH. Sweetlea's Follow Mee 
Dam: Ch. Sweetlea Wochica Arkels Unmerited Favor. Owner: Susan Lee.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Bred by Bitches

1st - 364 - SANDPIPER'S ROCK STAR
SR68962801.3/22/2011 Breeder: Bill & Patty Pace. Sire: GCH RushHill Run'n 
Amuck At Abelard, OA OAJ AXP Dam: CH Sandpiper's Hot L'eggs. Owner: Caroline 
Bruton & Patty Pace. 30647 Willis Way, Salisbury, MD 21804. 

2nd - 362 - RUSH HILL'S WHAT A GIRL WANTS
SR67562901.1/16/2011 Breeder: Tonya Struble & Cyndy Heisler. Sire: GCh. Rush
Hill's Run'n Amuck at Abelard OA,OAJ,AXP,AJP,NFP Dam: Ch. Rush Hill's Ruffles 
Have Ridges. Owner: Tonya & Mark Struble.

3rd - 360 - EMERY'S ALICE IN WONDERLAND
SR67012301.1/19/2011 Breeder: Brianna Bischoff & Beth Johnson. Sire: CH 
Xcelerate Twenty X Stetson Dam: GCH Summits Into the Mystic. Owner: Pamela &
Richard Sherry & Ryan Tepera & Brianna Bischoff.

4th - 400 - QUESTAN'S BUTTERFLY GARDEN
SR61844803.3/1/2010 Breeder: Julie Kielts, Jacqueline Morasco and Theresa 
Bradley. Sire: Ch. Ag-Golden Age Porto Alegre Dam: CH Steadmor Questan 
Sewcial Butterfly. Owner: Sandie Chauder & Julie Kielts.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

american bred bitches

1st - 424 - THORNELEA CHATHAM'S AIN'T MISBEHAVIN
SR59698802.11/26/2009 Breeder: Carol Manthorne. Sire: CH CRYSTALFALL'S 
FORTUNE HUNTER Dam: CH SUNNYBRAE THORNELEA STARGAZER. Owner: 
Norman Karlson & Joanne Karlson & Lisa Stumpf & David Kinghorn.

2nd - 436 - GREENMEADOWS FOUR LEAF CLOVER
SR67019001.2/15/2011 Breeder: Wendy Spangler. Sire: CH Wyoming's Luck O' 
The Irish CDX RN JH Dam: Greenmeadows Red, White & Blue. Owner: Wendy 
Spangler.

3rd - 446 - TOASTY'S PLEASURE ISLAND
SR64109301.8/11/2010 Breeder: Janes Bates, Carolee Douglas and Pamela & 
Jerome Oxenberg. Sire: Toasty's Fire Up Dam: CH Toasty's Tresure Island. Owner: 
Jerome & Pamela Oxenberg. 

4th - 454- CU CURRAN'S HOLLY GOGHLIGHTLY TO BENCHMARK
SR66014204.12/7/2010 Breeder: Susan Leese & Marilynn Horsch. Sire: GCH 
Gangway's SUV Dam: St Andrew Juneau You Love Me. Owner: Beverly Condon.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

open dogs

1st - 415 - AVALORS CAPTAIN MARVELOUS
SR65560505.12/10/2010 Breeder: Lori Reuter & Kristi Howe. Sire: CH Summits 
Goldentripinthelineofduty Dam: CH Avalors Movn Out. Owner: Lori S Reuter. 

2nd - 373 GOODTIME'S SWEET TALKIN' GUY
SR65621301.9/20/2010 Breeder: Kathy Smith. Sire: CH Goodtime's Johnny Bee 
Good Dam: CH Goodtime's Sugar & Spice. Owner: Courtney Corral, Kathy Smith 
& Julie Corral. 

3rd - 423 - WOODLAND THE HEARTBREAK KID
SR66604301.1/19/2011 Breeder: Sharon Shilkoff. Sire: Ch. Rush Hill's Run'n 
Amuck at Abelard, OA, OAJ, AXP, AJP, NFP Dam: Ch. Woodland Kerry Oakie. 
Owner: Sharon Shilkoff. 

4th - 377 - BOCA GOLD'S PEKING DUCK
SR51120801.5/16/2008 Breeder: Micele & Nathaniel Whitney. Sire: CH 
Steadmor's Destined For Questan Dam: Hillock's All The Way May. Owner: Micele
& Nathaniel Whitney.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for the updates..and so early in the morning!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

WOOO HOOO for Tango, Sasha, and Ace's dad Stoney! He is the very talented BOSS AM CH SPRINGCREEK EVERLORE ALL TIME HI MH VCX WCX CDX DDHF owned and bred by Pat Quinn went Best In Sweeps, Gun Dog.


Best in Sweeps - MH Dog -

CH SPRINGCREEK EVERLORE ALL TIME HI CD MH RN WCX VCX SR19531502.7/23/2004 Breeder: Robin Dalton. Sire: Ch Sundown Legends of the Sand CD RN JH OA OAJ AJP OAP WC VCX Dam: Springcreek's Reach For The Sky. Owner: Patricia S. Quinn and Robin Dalton. Agent: Nikki Madrigrano

Best Opposite Sex - at age 12!!!- SH Bitch - 

CH MACH4 PACH BENDEN WORLDS COLLIDE AT MPG CD SH TQX T2BP2 SN78970101.8/9/2000 Breeder: Sharon Bolton & Sally Sheridan. Sire: CH Goodtime's Best Case Scenario CD JH Dam: Bendens Power To Please MPG CDX MH NA NAJ. Owner: Sally Sheridan. 

__._,_.___


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Stoney 1st Hunt Test Dog, and he made the final cut for BOB


Hunt Test Dogs

1st - 523 - CH SPRINGCREEK EVERLORE ALL TIME HI CD MH RN WCX VCX
SR19531502.7/23/2004 Breeder: Robin Dalton. Sire: Ch Sundown Legends of 
the Sand CD RN JH OA OAJ AJP OAP WC VCX Dam: Springcreek's Reach For The 
Sky. Owner: Patricia S. Quinn and Robin Dalton.

2nd - 519 - CH DEAUXQUEST HARD DAYS KNIGHT UDT VER RAE MH
SR07112502.4/14/2003 Breeder: Dee & John Thibodeaux. Sire: CH OTCH CT 
Highmark Mirasol Once A Knight UDX3 JH MX MXJ Dam: Deauxquest Mavica Pic
UD AX AXJ JH. Owner: Anney Doucette. 

3rd - 521 - CH MORGEN'S LIL'BIT OF SKYEFIRE CD TD SH
SR61213503.2/19/2010 Breeder: Carol Lowy and Marc Lowy. Sire: CH Mirasol 
Nose No Blarney RA JH OA OAJ NF Dam: MACH Wilts Morgen Aurorean Jolie CDX
RE MH MX MXJ NF. Owner: Christy Thomas. 

4th - 517 -CH ELYSIAN'S HAVE BUNS WILL TRAVEL CDX SH RE
SR23050107.12/30/2004 Breeder: Jeanette Suon Barby. Sire: CH OTCH CT 
Highmark Mirasol Once A Knight VCD4 UDX3 JH MX MXJ Dam: CH Rymours 
Elysian Kat'n Mouse UDMH TD RA. Owner: Laurel A Shaw.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

The bitch who was first in AMBred is a full sister to the sire of my pups. I believe two of her brothers are finished.......


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Winners Bitch 


Winner's Bitch - 364 - SANDPIPER'S ROCK STAR
SR68962801.3/22/2011 Breeder: Bill & Patty Pace. Sire: GCH RushHill Run'n 
Amuck At Abelard, OA OAJ AXP Dam: CH Sandpiper's Hot L'eggs. Owner: Caroline 
Bruton & Patty Pace. 30647 Willis Way, Salisbury, MD 21804. 

Reserved Winner's Bitch - 564 - PEBWIN HOCUS POCUS
SR62907003.5/31/2010 Breeder: Berna Welch. Sire: Ch. Monogram's Bada Bing 
Dam: Ch. Verdoro Pebwin CST. Owner: Art Cazares / Berna Welch.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Whew, what a great week! We've have a fantastic time, but the monster boy and I are just exhausted. He's crashed out under the desk here in my hotel room as I type this.
He did 6 agility classes (3 Q's, 3 NQ's, not bad for excellent B level agility)
also 3 obedience classes. He NQ'd 2 of them because he didn't drop on the recall, which normally is one of his strongest exercises but it seemed the acoustics in the building were weird because there were TONS of NQ's, much more than one would expect, and quite a few were about the drop on recall. Just to show how bad it was, he was the ONLY dog to Q in Graduate Open, out of 8-10 dogs (not sure how many showed up).
Also did a bunch of health stuff including DNA donation, a CCA (passed), the dock diving fund raiser (raised over $1000 for Zeke's fund for cancer research). Today he was in the breed ring twice, where he won the Senior Hunter Gun Dog sweepstakes, which was pretty exciting. 
Tomorrow we have no events, but we are moving hotels to be closer to the field events, which begin on Sunday. 
I made a TON of new friends, and renewed friendships and caught up with people I haven't seen in ages. 
Oh, and more severe storms moving through again right now.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for the updates. Congratulations and wish you and Tito monster all the best.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow.. You guys are busy! This must have been one expensive dog show(s) lol!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

stay safe! Maybe tomorrow you'll get to do some shopping


----------



## luvgld7 (Jan 23, 2008)

congrats to all forum members competing in all events at the National.

Barb, I saw Tito today in the HR class and he looked great. My little guy, C R Gemini's High Flying Cowboy, just turned 6 Months and made his debut Thur. at his first show in the 6-9. Although not a placement, he was "5th" in class of 32 entered. He was one of the youngest and probably the naughtiest.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh Ann, I wish you had come up and introduced yourself, and I would have loved to see your little guy!! Congrats, placing 5th in that class is a huge accomplishment.
Tito did not show well at all in the HR class. He showed much better in the sweepstakes. He was a SLUG in the HR class! But thanks for the kind words!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I just got back from the National myself. I've already missed 3 days of college classes, so we had to leave at o'dark thirty this morning.  I really, really wanted to see today's events, but they always seem to take so long and I already had a Mother who just wanted to 'go home'...sigh. 

After Tuesday's success, we did Open A on Wednesday and then Veterans Novice on Thursday. We NQ'd on Wed....with no down on the recall and she anticipated the broad jump. We did Q on Thursday, with a HUGE class of some very nice veterans! Those dogs sure loved to please their owners. I'll post some pictures later, once I get my laundry and schoolwork done!  Congrats to all of our forum members who went and competed! A job well done to all.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Wow.. You guys are busy! This must have been one expensive dog show(s) lol!


 
If I were going I would plan on it costing atleast $1,000, between entries(just agility, and obedience for me), hotels, gas, food, shopping, fun, more fun ect....


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Have the results for the regular obedience classes 1st-4th with scores been posted anywhere yet?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Susan, I think you can find everything on the yahoo group, 
GRCANationalSpecialty : GRCA National Specialty Information

here's open B

Open B - Judged by Mr Jerry Iermiero -
1st - 122 -score 198 - OTCH GOLDENLOCH MAKIN' A STATEMENT UDX6 OGM Dog
SR49874905.5/2/2008 Breeder: Deborah Blackwell. Sire: OTCH MACH High
Times What A Hoot UDX4 OM5 MH Dam: Goldenloch How Sweet It Is WCX.

2nd - 126 - score 197.5+ - OTCH SUNFIRE'S BAR-ROOM BOUNCER UDX-OGM Dog
SR31206401.9/27/2005 Breeder: Michael Book & Barbara Biewer. Sire: OTCH
Stardust Rainier Rocky UDX Dam: Sunfire's More Bounce Per Ounce.

3rd - 146 - score 197.5 - GAYLAN'S WILD FLY'N KANSAS QUAIL UDX OM1 RN JH MX AXJ
WCX Dog SR55186503.2/17/2009 Breeder: Gayle Watkins and Lise Pratt. Sire: MACH
Gaylan's Born to Fly CD SH NF WCX Dam: Ambertrail's I Am A Wild Party MH

4th - 152 - score 196.5+ - OTCH KELAKYE'S JOSHUA DEETS OF KUVENTRE UDX JH OM VER
Dog SR60816002.1/13/2010 Breeder: Terry Gerdes & Sharon Long. Sire: Topbrass
Montana Lonesome Dove Dam: Kuventre's Cowboy In Me CDX MH.

Open B - Judged by Mr. Fred Buroff -
1st - 163 - score 198 - OTCH HIGH TIMES SPECIAL ED UDX OM AX AXJ TDX RA VCD3 Dog
SR38285201.10/28/2006 Breeder: Lou Riemenschneider & Nancy Miner. Sire:
High Times Run'n The Roost UD MH Dam: High Times American Girl MH.

2nd - 133 - score 197.5+ - CH-OTCH DOCMAR WESTMARCH DENIM JEANS, UDX2, OM4, AX, 
AXJ, RE, JH Bitch SR33736004.4/21/2006 Breeder: Jane Docter & Bonnie Wakely. 
Sire: CH Deja Vu's AirPhare Miles Dam: CH Dakota DocMar's Mandalay Bay. Owner:
Judy Super.

3rd - 113 - score 197.5 - HI-STAR'S FLASH OF LIGHT ON A STORMY NIGHT UD Bitch
SR56020804.3/29/2009 Breeder: Sally and Bruce Sherman. Sire: MACh4
Wakemup Rain Dance CD RN Dam: OTCh Sunsplash Ute Startyourengin UDX4
OM1 RE MX MXJ. Owner: Brenda Enders.

4th - 123 -score 196.5 - FIREMARK NEALCREST'S CALIFORNIA GIRL UD Bitch
SR53699202.12/11/2008 Breeder: Melanie Foster. Sire: FC AFC Lacrosse Max Q
Jake JH Dam: Topbrass Jump Start Firemark. Owner: Patrice Hoerster.

I didn't have time to look thru Utility B, sorry.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi everybody!!! I know I am a bad poster but Barb has a laptop, I only have my phone. It's a bit harder to post from. 

First of all I must exclaim I LOVE ME SOME GOO!!!!!! Gabby has been a rockstar since we got here last Sat PM. Sunday at the all breed trial she finished her excellent A standard title with a 3rd place. We NQ'd in jumpers :-(. Monday no Q's but good runs. Then National....Q in excellent B standard, Q in excellent A jumpers and 2nd place (first exc JWW Q). Wednesday Novice A obedience Gabby takes 1st with a 195. All points off were bad handler. Teddi was great too! I worried we were going to scratch as she was incomplete shutdown mode. However she came to life just before we showed. She had 11 point deductions going into sits and downs. Unfortunately the dog next to her got up came over to say hi and it was more than Teddi could handle. She had to say hi back. NQ :-( she would have been 2nd place. Later that day I learn Gabby got highest scoring dog in all the A classes. The next day I learn we won the Lucy Wade GRCA trophy for novice A dogs. Oh and Gabby got 2 passes at the CCA so on track for triathlon. Yesterday Gab won her rally advanced A class. 

We are training field today. Then WC/WCX tomorrow. Gabby could be senior hunter test dog on Monday. Having a blast!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Today was best of breed. We only stayed for the opening ceremony, but it was awesome.
First they had some young ladies doing scottish dances, including the highland fling and the sword dance. Then the bagpipes. Then they brought out all of the special dogs, over 150 of them, followed by the special bitches. It was amazing to see.
I believe they are down to the final dogs now. We have been out field training, getting geared up for the field games that begin tomorrow.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

BIS BISS GCH CH Shadowland's Paws For Applause At Tristar CD WC RA VC SDHF CGC TDI aka "Sydney" is the BEST OF BREED at this year's golden retriever national specialty. She is a beautiful girl.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> BIS BISS GCH CH Shadowland's Paws For Applause At Tristar CD WC RA VC SDHF CGC TDI aka "Sydney" is the BEST OF BREED at this year's golden retriever national specialty. She is a beautiful girl.


All those dogs are beautiful. But she's actually well rounded.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow that's great to hear! Sydney is a nice looking bitch. She's been doing good everywhere this year. Is she top bitch in the country?


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Agree and so is chaos and jack (st. Andrew dog I like)!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Wow that's great to hear! Sydney is a nice looking bitch. She's been doing good everywhere this year. Is she top bitch in the country?




Actually, I think chloe was


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I agree Chloe is the number 1 golden, and she was select bitch today. 

Best of Breed - 812 - GCH SHADOWLAND'S PAWS FOR APPLAUSE AT TRISTAR CD WC RA
Bitch SR52798003.9/26/2008 Breeder: JoAnne Johnson Monica McGee. Sire: 
GCH Rush Hill Run'n Amuck at Abelard OA OAJ AJP NFP WC Dam: Ch. Rush Hill's 
Born Free At Shadowland. Owner: Sharmin Dominke, Catherine Meddaugh, Julie 
Matney. 

Best of Winners - RUSH HILL'S DRAMA'GEDDON
SR62219801.2/22/2010 Breeder: Mark & Tonya Struble. Sire: GCh. Rush Hill's 
Run'n Amuck at Abelard OA,OAJ,AXP,AJP,NFP Dam: CH. Rush Hill's Here We Go 
Again. Owner: Tonya & Mark Struble. 

Best Opposite Sex - 485 - 485 GCH RUSH HILL'S RUN'N AMUCK AT ABELARD OA OAJ AXP
SR08631501.4/22/2003 Breeder: Tonya Struble & Lisa Smith. Sire: Ch. Boitano 
Band on the Run to Abelard Dam: Ch. Goodtimes Run for the Roses. Owner: 
Tonya Struble & Deborah Blair.

Select Dog - 755 - GCH SUMMITS THE TITANIC
Dog SR48204105.2/4/2008 Breeder: Beth Johnson & Ana Carolina Navarro. Sire:
CH Summits Mr Bojangles Dam: Goldentrip Victoria Thanks a Million. Owner: 
Pamela & Richard Sherry & Brianna Bischoff & Beth Johnson. 

Select Bitch - 810- - GCH SUMMITS EMERY ITS IN THE BAG 
Bitch SR56118303.1/18/2009 Breeder: Beth Johnson. Sire: CH Hytree's Ryd-N- 
Out The Storm Dam: CH Summits Every Fashion Venture . Owner: Beth Johnson 
& Jeff and Kathy Sedivec.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Lushie's dad Hero hung in there through the cuts for quite a while. So many beautiful dogs- I think Allison GR CH Passion's Natural Woman CDX JH is a nice bitch - really nice. 
My fav boy Stoney I am proud of bc Gun Dog and Hunting Retriever is special too.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Ljilly28 said:


> Lushie's dad Hero hung in there through the cuts for quite a while. So many beautiful dogs- I think Allison GR CH Passion's Natural Woman CDX JH is a nice bitch - really nice.
> My fav boy Stoney I am proud of bc Gun Dog and Hunting Retriever is special too.


She got a jam


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Here are the JAMs

756 - CH OSPREY N VENTURE'S GLITTER N GLAMOUR
Bitch SR64084201.8/18/2010 Breeder: Wendy Hunter & Jan Richards. Sire: CH. 
Venture Redog's Magic Hat Trick Dam: Osprey's Honey I'm Home. Owner: Tiffany 
McCray and Marivic Lim. 

634 - Veteran Bitch 8-10 - CH TOASTY'S TREASURE ISLAND
SR18885402.6/12/2004 Breeder: Pamela and Jerome Oxenberg. Sire: Ch Happy 
Hour Highmark Toasty Dam: Ch Toasty's Josie. Owner: Pamela and Jerome 
Oxenberg, Carolee Douglas and Jane Bates.

587 - GCH SUMMIT'S SONNY SIDE UP
Dog SR59396701.8/6/2009 Breeder: Beth Johnson and David Harper. Sire: CH 
Hytree's Ryd-N-Out the Storm Dam: CH Summits Every Fashion Ventre. Owner: 
Patty and Mike Wedding and Beth Johnson. 

559 - CH GOODTIME'S JOHNNY BEE GOOD
Dog SR25411805.2/9/2005 Breeder: Kathy Smith & Catherine Mcelroy. Sire: CH 
Scion Oughta Be A Law Dam: CH Goodtime's Cassiopeia. Owner: Paula Petelle & 
Joe Petelle.

697 - GCH EAGLERIDGE'S RETURN FROM BOMBAY
Dog SR54348002.12/10/2008 Breeder: Dennis L. Williams. Sire: CH EagleRidge 
Pot At The End Of The Rainbow Dam: EagleRidge's Love's Divine. Owner: Dennis 
L. Williams.

691 - GCH GOLD-RUSH TROUBADOUR
Dog SR58056101.8/23/2009 Breeder: R. Ann Johnson. Sire: CH Gold-Rush A 
Piece Of The Rock Dam: Gold-Rush Fair Isabella. Owner: R. Ann Johnson

737 - CH 7HILLS LAURELL TAKE IT TO THE LIMIT
Dog SR55268402.1/28/2009 Breeder: Frances H. Hunster & Kent H. Cartneuser. 
Sire: CH Nautilus Just A Gigilo Dam: Laurell's Corky Vroom. Owner: Fran H. 
Hunter, Kent Cartheuser& Garnet E King.

689 - GCH GLENGOWAN'S GREAT BALLS OF FIRE
Dog SR37034505.8/14/2006 Breeder: Richard Caldwell. Sire: CH Seeshaw Dylans
Evening Blaze Dam: CH Glengowan's Sugar And Spice. Owner: Richard & Patti 
Caldwell. 

727 - GCH EASTHILL BROXDEN WOODLAND TURNIP THE VOLUME
Dog SR53250402.9/17/2008 Breeder: Sharon Shilkoff, Sandra Hoffen & Amy 
Booth. Sire: CH Easthill Broxden The Fig Is Up Dam: CH Woodland's Kerry Oakie. 
Owner: Karen Jacobs. 

547 - GCH JAZZIN'S FINAL JEOPARDY
Dog SR43644701.7/5/2007 Breeder: Collette Jaynes. Sire: CH Chuckanut's Party 
Favor O' Novel Dam: CH Charisma Jazzin's Tell'n Sea'crets. Owner: Collette Jaynes. 

721 - GCH ST ANDREW ROMP 'N STOMP CD JH
Dog SR48608501.3/2/2008 Breeder: Marilynn J. Horsch. Sire: CH Birnam 
Wood's Hoot Gibson Dam: CH St. Andrew Whistling Dixie. Owner: Marilynn J. 
Horsch

773 - CH. RUSH HILL'S CU LATR ALLIGAT'R
Dog SN90875302.3/12/2002 Breeder: Mark and Tonya Struble. Sire: CH. 
Goodtime's Trademark of Rush Hill OA NAJ Dam: Ch. Rush Hill's Tigress at 
Allsgold . Owner: Suzanne and Michael Rapier. 

569 - GCH RUSH HILL'S RIVER ROAD PAYOFF
Dog SR33470301.1/24/2006 Breeder: Suzanne Rapier & Michael Rapier & Tonya
Struble. Sire: GCh. Rush Hill's Run'n Amuck at Abelard OA,OAJ,AXP,AJP,NFP 
Dam: Ch. Rush Hill's Money Changes Everything. Owner: Tonya Struble & Mark 
Struble & Kelsey Dunn.

770 - CH MAXIMUS GOLDEN TRIP AMERICAN FOLKLORE
Bitch SR57348406.4/16/2009 Breeder: Alejandro Rossetti & Brianna Bischoff. 
Sire: CH Summits The Titanic Dam: CH Golden Trip Snow Cleopatra.

748 - CH DOGWOODS BRIGHT MORNING STAR
Bitch SR56258001.4/12/2009 Breeder: Dr Renee Smith & Randi Maddox. Sire: 
CH Morningstar Must Be Dreaming Dam: Nautilus Kelree's On The Move. Owner: 
Colleen Maddox.

804 - GCH PASSION'S NATURAL WOMAN CDX JH
Bitch SR55142401.3/12/2009 Breeder: Heike Stroup. Sire: GCH Gangway's SUV 
Dam: Passion's All I Wanna Do. Owner: Heike Stroup

794 - CH MY BUDDY'S TIME FOR GOLDEN DOME RN
Bitch SR61554805.2/4/2010 Breeder: Margaret Cisco & Leeah Chew. Sire: CH 
SUMMITS GOLDENTRIPINTHELINEOFDUTY Dam: MY BUDDY'S IT TAKES TWO RN 
OD. Owner: Diane R Lenk.

828 - CH GOLDEN TRIP SNOW CLEOPATRA
Bitch SR43523101.9/8/2005 Breeder: Marcos Nishikawa &Carolina Navarro & 
Klaus Dieter. Sire: Snowshoe's Grat Balls of Fire Dam: GOlden Trip's Diamond 
Gaia. Owner: Alejandro Lima Rosseti. 

662 - Veteran Bitch - 10-12 - LORALEI'S QUICK DRAW JH WC
SN87948301.11/19/2001 Breeder: Chris and Laura Topping. Sire: CH Gorca's 
Merlin Dam: CH Gorca's Marsielle. Owner: Chris and Laura Topping.


702 -Veteran Bitch 12+ CH MACH4 PACH BENDEN WORLDS COLLIDE AT MPG CD SH TQX T2BP2SN78970101.8/9/2000 Breeder: Sharon Bolton & Sally Sheridan. Sire: CH 
Goodtime's Best Case Scenario CD JH Dam: Bendens Power To Please MPG CDX 
MH NA NAJ. Owner: Sally Sheridan.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

and now that part is wrapped up, and the "real part" of National (according to some people, LOL) begins. The WC, WCX, and MH run tomorrow. SH and JH run on Monday, followed by the big boys (and girls)....the field trial dogs....starting on Tuesday.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Good luck Tito! Have fun and kick some butt!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Go Tito, wish you all the best.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito slammed both the WC and the WCX today, I was very proud of him. 
On another GREAT note, Syndey was out running the WCX today! Best in show yesterday, out in the field running the WCX today. Now that's awesome!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> Tito slammed both the WC and the WCX today, I was very proud of him.
> On another GREAT note, Syndey was out running the WCX today! Best in show yesterday, out in the field running the WCX today. Now that's awesome!


Did she pass? Huge congrats Barb!! I was hoping to hear some field results somewhere!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't think Sydney passed. But I was so glad to see her out there running! I believe she is also running either JH or SH today, I don't remember which her owner said.
The only field results up now are the unofficial results from the WC and WCX. Master hunter has today to finish off (they started yesterday), JH and SH are today. Field trials start tomorrow.


----------



## rallydox (Apr 14, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> a good day today!!! We have a forum member who not only got first in Novice A, but was also the highest scoring dog in any A class! AND her first time in the ring.
> More later, time to eat!


2nd place in Novice A was the daughter of a forum member (me) and was awarded High Scoring Junior Handler in Obedience! Awesome class!! And finished her CD!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

rallydox said:


> 2nd place in Novice A was the daughter of a forum member (me) and was awarded High Scoring Junior Handler in Obedience! Awesome class!! And finished her CD!!


That is awesome<:

That's a title ribbon that deserves a special place<:


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

The SH and MH hunt tests were all pretty tough, with low pass rates in Senior A (our flight), Masters A and C. I don't know about Master B, I think that was closer to a 50% pass rate, which is more typical.
In our flight, only 12 of the 22 dogs that ran passed, a very low rate for SH. The Tito monster was one of them, and I was very, very proud of him.
We head for home tomorrow, sadly leaving National behind.
The field trials begin tomorrow.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations Team Tito!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Tito (and Barb) ROCKS! Sounds like you guys had a great National, CONGRATULATIONS!!!

CONGRATULATIONS to Anne and Gabby (GOO) as well, I really, really hope you got some videos! 

I know there are a couple others that did well and brought home ribbons, sorry if I missed saying congratulations! One day I hope to be able to attend a National with one of my doggers.


----------



## Goldendogx2 (Sep 2, 2007)

Hotel for Dogs...wonder if I ran into you. Sooo many people that we forget to exchange names. It was a great time!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Congratulations to Tito and his proud mom. It was worth the trip.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Here is our video from Team Obedience with Fisher and his 3 sons Fetcher, Puzzle & Pockets. Me & Fisher are at the end, he is the medium gold one. Pretty cute wagging tail on every halt. Fisher is 9 1/2 and his kids are from 2 different litters, both 4 yrs old.

Team Joy to the Fishes - YouTube


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We watched team obedience (until they had to halt it and evacuate for the tornado warnings) and it was a HOOT! Great job team Fisher!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Here are the Master Hunter results. Flight B was apparently the flight to be in, as the pass rate was close to 50% as versus under 25% in the other 2 flights. Congratulations to all who ran, whether or not they qualified!

Master A Qualifiers:

6. High Times Instant Soup - Bridget Carlsen
8. Zaniri Journey To Wildwing USA MH - Gail Kuklinski
14. KC's Topbrass All The Pieces MH - Ed & Jane Sullivan
23. Topbrass Bundle of Joy MH - Anne Dennis
24. Goldenlochs Prince Of the Marsh MH - Steve Stauner
25. Escapade Punch MH - Carol Reed
28. Topbrass Gotta Lovett CD RA MH NA - Robert Swift
32. Unicoi's Sail Away Angel CDX TD SH - Kristin Ozmun-Sipus


Master B Qualifiers:

3. River Bottoms Max Q Annie - Andy Whiteley
5. Topbrass Double Dare - Barbara Farrell
6. Raggedy Runn's Time Well Wasted MH - Linda Weinmann
12. Sunshine MVP Playing The Field CD RN SH - Sue Kohlhepp
14. Truline Rio's Pine Creek SH - Julie Luther
15. Morningstar's Turning Point SH UD AX AXJ - Lorie Jolly
18. Emberain Easy Ryder SH - Nancy Pals
21. MACH Morninglo Rckymtn Whistle Stop CDX RN MH MXB MJS XF - Warren Frizell
22. Z's Kiskadee SH - Peg Burlett
24. Fireside Light My Fire CDX MH - Marcia Johnson
25. Smokingold Guns Up SH - Jeannie Greenlee
26. Indian Creek's Majestic Crimson Rose MH - Bruce Ellis
28. Morninglo Indianhills Renegade MH - Glenda Manucy
30. Cali's Zico Of Top Flight - John & Kathy Henderson
33. Rangers Red Desert Banger - Gale Mettenbrink


Master C Qualifiers:

7. Rio Spirits Lonestar Firewater SH - Sherri Farmer
9. Topbrass Pretty Ltl Suped Up 4WD MH - Sharon Long
10. Riverwoods Heza Wild Game Keeper MH MNH - John Miner
14. Turo Stem'n Twilight Dragon CDX MH - Ron Rubrecht
15. Kuventre's Just Like Gene And Roy MH - Tom Long
18. Kuventre Daddy Let ME Drive MH - Sharon Long
22. High Times Big Dog Daddy CDX MH - John Miner
27. High Times Indomitable You UD MH - Nancy Miner
32. Highroller Marshall Matt Dillon SH - Hilda Wood


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

We are home. The monster boy is exhausted, but we had a blast. Here's a (not very good) photo of him with his loot from National. The circle around him, which is covered by the ribbons, says, "In our past lies our future"


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice Loot!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

The Tito monster did good! Love all of those ribbons


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Awesome picture of an AWESOME boy!!!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

What a great picture! Go Tito!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

K9-Design said:


> Here is our video from Team Obedience with Fisher and his 3 sons Fetcher, Puzzle & Pockets. Me & Fisher are at the end, he is the medium gold one. Pretty cute wagging tail on every halt. Fisher is 9 1/2 and his kids are from 2 different litters, both 4 yrs old.
> 
> Team Joy to the Fishes - YouTube



A very cool video! Nice job to Fisher! So cool to watch!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Great picture of this special boy!


----------



## canismajor (May 1, 2011)

*Fisher Nation in Team Obedience*



K9-Design said:


> Here is our video from Team Obedience with Fisher and his 3 sons Fetcher, Puzzle & Pockets. Me & Fisher are at the end, he is the medium gold one. Pretty cute wagging tail on every halt. Fisher is 9 1/2 and his kids are from 2 different litters, both 4 yrs old.
> 
> Team Joy to the Fishes - YouTube


I loved watching Fisher and his kids in this video -- this is how it's done, people! Just wonderful.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks Mary! Give Monty a hug from me!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Thank you, mods, for making this a sticky. 
The 2012 National is now behind us, nothing but sweet memories, and this can now be un-stuck.


----------



## Snobird (May 3, 2009)

Proud to report that 'Summer' Ridgeview 'N Snobird Dreams Take Flight took 2nd in a very large 12-15 Sweeps class at this years National in St Louis. I showed her myself and she was all that and more!! She also won all of her Sweeps and Conformation classes 12-15 at the Orlando specialties she was entered in. This little girl has a Best Puppy, a puppy Group 2 and 2 Reserve WB already.


----------

